# bounty



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

has anyone heard anything about a bounty in some counties for cyotes? i was jw wut counties it would be for and how much cuz i get money from farmers that have sheep or calves


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

As far as i know the bounty that was in effect down by wahepton is no shut down after paying out the money that they had set aside.

What are getting paid per animal by the ranchers?


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

im getting paid around $20 per cyote for farmers, i live in pipestone county, its in southwest minnesota, there are cyotes all over the place and very few people hunt them around here


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

22, are you harvesting those coyotes when they have prime fur for $20.00 a piece? Does the farmer keep the coyotes that he pays you for?

If so, the farmer may be getting a pretty good deal and making a little money on the side.

Put up those coyotes, depending on color, could bring $30-$40 at auction!


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

i keep em all i gotta do is bring em up to his yard and show him i shot one and he gives me the money, he just wantes em dead cuz he has sheep and cattle so i keep the cyotes but i dont know where to sell em so i usually just put em in the burning pit at my uncles


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Go to Hal Sullivans website http:www.sullivaneline.com and get ahold of Trappnman, I believe he live somewhat close to you, he may buy or at least coult teach you how to put up the fur and where to market!

Good Luck!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Start saving them somewhere if you don't want them i will drive down when you have enough to make the trip worthwhile next year


----------

